# Carbon Collective promo code



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Wasnt sure where to post this, but was wondering if DW member get a discount from Carbon Collective? Please let me know if anyone has a promo code for them

Thanks:buffer:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nope, not that I'm aware of


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Nope but bearswaxfactory sells Carbon Collective and you can get 7.5% of using DW75


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Nope but bearswaxfactory sells Carbon Collective and you can get 7.5% of using DW75


Was just going to suggest this. :thumb: You will always get good service from Martin too Singh.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

clean your car DW05


----------

